# harmony 550 and dish vip622 w/ xantech IR repeater-help!



## bdmd (Sep 9, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a dish vip 622 that I have been using with a xantec IR repeater system with no problems (I placed the emitter over the middle "eye" on the 622). I have an AV receiver which gets the sound from the 622 and a Belkin 3-1 HDMI switch receiving the hdmi in from the 622, with the hdmi out going to my sony kdf e42a10 tv. I just got a Harmony 550 and set it up to use with the system. During the setup, it asked if I wanted to always leave the 622 on, and I selected no (meaning I want to be able to turn it off). Using the remote to power up and "watch satellite" worked fine--it turned the tv on, 622 on, receiver on and switched it to proper input, and switched the HDMI switch to the proper input. However, when I went to power off, the 622 did not power off. I used the "Help" tool on the remote, and after about 100 presses of the "did that turn the pvr off" button, it finally turned it off. However, when I went "watch satellite" it did not power up the 622. Again using the "help" tool and after 100 presses of the "did that turn the pvr on" it came on. But you guessed it, it would not then turn it off. I went through this process several times but no success. The doors to the cabinet housing the components were open while doing this, so I could verify that it was working, so I shut them and then tried it--presto, the 550 would then power the 622 on and off. 
Any thoughts on what was/is going on? If it happens again, with the cabinet doors closed, should I change any of the delays? If so, which ones and to what (thread search yielded for 622 and harmony, interkey 0/interdevice 0/repeats 1/1500ms startup delay)?
Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Since you mentioned the repeater in your title, I assume you are in another room while doing this? Or is it just so you can close the door and still use it?

If you are in the same room, this is the likely scenario. The power off and on are the same toggle. Instead of a discrete power off and power on code, they are a toggle of each other. So your 622 is seeing the power off from the remote and then the power back on from the repeater. It stays on until one of them gets randomly lost.

Many years ago I found a discrete power off and on for a dish 2000, but not sure if it would still work on a modern receiver. Since then, I have just left mine on 24x7. They have a screen saver that kicks in anyhow after a while. I usually change my amp to a different input that doesn't have sound on it when powering everything else off so I don't know the Dish is still on.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

If you select a 942 instead of 622 in the Harmony database, it has discrete on off codes.


----------



## wmcneil (Mar 25, 2006)

I am using a xantech IR injection system as well. Others and myself have found you have to put the emitter between the windows to get reliable operation. Sometimes the problem is too strong a signal, and that is the case with the 622. I have my emitter placed between the center and right windows.


----------



## bdmd (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. Yes, I am in the same room and my doors are closed. I tried putting the emitter between the IR receivers on the 622, but it did not work, so I put it directly over the middle one, and it worked great that way with the dish remote before trying the Harmony. I went into my device settings on the Harmony software and changed the power on/off to toggle, but it still works inconsistently. I am going to try to call Logitech tech support and see if they can help.


----------

